# خافض الصوت (علبة العادم) (Muffler )



## عاطف مخلوف (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*خافض الصوت (علبة العادم) **(Muffler*
*





*
*1 – إذا خرجت غازات العادم مباشرة الي االهواء الجوي فإنها تحدث اصوات فرقعة ودوي ، نتيجة الاختلاف الكبير بين ضغط الغازات وضغط الهواء الجوي *
*ومن أجل تخفيض هذه الاصوات تمر غازات العادم خلال خافض الصوت *
*2 – يجب أن يُصمم خافض الصوت بحيث لايسمح الا بأقل قدر ممكن من المعوقات حيث ان زيادة هذه المعوقات تسبب ضغطا مرتدا يؤدى الي عدم اكتمال طرد جميع الغازات المعدومة من الاسطوانة ويؤدى هذا الي فقدان القدرة وزيادة استهلاك الوقود .*
*- ويكون الخافض الجيد ذلك الذي يؤدى الي تمدد غازات العادم ليتساوي ضغطها مع ضغط الهواء الجوي تقريبا .*
*



*

*-**وبملاحظة الرسم البياني نجد أن عند زيادة سرعة السيارة يزداد الضغط المرتد ، ، وكلما ازداد الضغط المرتد عند سرعة معينة يزداد فقدان القدرة بشكل سريع .*
*-**فمثلا عند ما يكون الضغط المرتد (**2 lb/in2**) عند سرعة (**70 mph**) يكون الفقد في القدرة (**4 hp**) ، وعندما يصبح الضغط المتد (**4 Ib/in2**) فإن الفقد في القدرة يزداد ليصبح ( **8 hp**).*
*-**كذلك استهلاك الوقود*


*أنواع خافضات الصوت :*

 *1 – كاتمة مرور مستقيمة *












*- تتكون من انبوب داخلي مثقوب محصور داخل**انبوب خارجي قطره اكبر 0من الداخلي بحوالي ثلاثة أضعاف .*
*- ويملأ الفراغ بين الانبوبتين أحيانا بمادة عازلة للصوت ومقاومة لحرارة ( **Fiber glass or Steel wool)*


*2 – خافض ذو عوارض عائقة : **(Baffle type muffler )*
 *يظهر في الصورة تصميمين لهذا النوع :*






*تغلق العوارض في هذا النوع المسار المباشر للغازات مخفضا ضغط الغازات ، ويمكن أن تكون هذه المخفضات علي أشكال مختلفة (اسطوانية –مربعة ) لتناسب نوع السيارة ومكان تركيبها .*
*-**ويعيب هذا النوع أن العوارض العائقة تزيد من الضغط المرتد مما يؤدي الي تخفيض قدرة المحرك وبزيد من استهلاك الوقود .*

*3 – خافض ذو تدفق عاكس مع مادة ماصة للصوت : *​* (Reverse flow absorber type muffler) 
*





*-**فيه مسارات متعاكسة لغازات العادم*
*-**ويزيد هذا النظام من المسافة التى تخترقها غازات العادم ، كذلك تفعل المادة الممتصة للصوت مما يزيد من تخفيضه للضغط ، وتزيد من قدرة الخافض علي خفض الصوت .*

*– تصميم آخر لكاتم صوت ذو جريان معاكس :*
*- تعمل الكاتمة كغرفة تمدد للغازات بغرض خفض الضوضاء وتعمل علي حصر الشرارات النارية والتخلص من مخاطر النار عند العمل بالقرب من مواد قابلة للاشتعال *



*



*
*4 – خافض صوت بطريقة غرفة الرنين :**(Resonance type muffler)*








*وهو يشابه الخافض المستقيم الا انه في هذا الخافض تتواجد عدة غرف متوالية وتحيط بالانبوب الرئيسي لامتصاص الرنين ولهذه الغرف فتحات دخول كما هو مبين بالشكل ، وتتسرب الغازات المضغوطة الي هذه الغرف لتقلل الاصوات ذات الذبذبات العالية للمحرك .*

*5- وهناك تصميم يجمع بين غرف الرنين ومادة ماصة للصوت : *​*Combined resonance and absorber type muffler*




*-**وهو تصميم بسيط وخافض ، وجيد الاحتمال *
*-**وفي حين ان خافض الصوت من النوع الذيى يحتوي فقط علي مادة للامتصاص لا يقلل الاصوات ذات الذبذبة المنخفضة بكفاءة ، ولهذا يستخدم النوع الذي يجمع بين وجود المادة الماصة للاصوات وغرفة الرنين والذي يكون اكثر كفاءة من كل من الخافض ذو غرف الرنين فقط ، والآخر ذو المادة الماصة فقط .*

* 6 – خافض يعمل بطريقة الغاء الموجات بتقابلها :*​*Wave cancellation type muffler *




*-**تمر الغازات خلال خافض الصوت علي شكل موجات ، وتنقسم غازات العادم الي مسارين في هذا الخافض ، ويمكن ضبط طول المسار بحيث تتقابل قمة موجة مع قاع الموجة الاخري عند مخرج الخافض وكذلك عند المخرج النهائي لغازات العادم ، وبهذه الطريقة تنخفض الاصوات العالية ،*
*-** ويكون ذلك ممكنا فقط عندما تتأخر موجة وتتقدم الاخري بنصف طول الموجة .*
*- واليك تصميم تجاري لهذا النوع :*






*-**ويعيب هذا النوع أنه لا يمنع الضوضاء بشكل كامل ، لانه يكون مصمما لمنع ذبذبة معينة، في حين أن الاصوات الصادرة عن الاحتراق تحتوي علي اصوات ذات ذبذبات مختلفة ومتعددة .*​


----------



## d_a_w_i (12 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع متميز من مشرف متميز 
جزاك الله خيراً وأكرم خطاك ..


----------



## د.محبس (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا السرد الشامل عن Muffler وبالتاكيد ان المخططات التصميمية والتشغيليه مهمة جدا

تحياتي لك


----------



## سمير شربك (12 ديسمبر 2009)

تحياتي لمشرفنا المتميز على الشرح المتميز


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم d_a_w_i


> موضوع متميز من مشرف متميز
> جزاك الله خيراً وأكرم خطاك ..


شكرا جزيلا علي مبادرتك في التعليق ، ونشاطك في القسم واضح ، جزاك الله خيرا

أخي الفاضل الكريم د.محبس


> شكرا لك على هذا السرد الشامل عن Muffler وبالتاكيد ان المخططات التصميمية والتشغيليه مهمة جدا
> 
> تحياتي لك



شكرا علي اهتمامك ، وتشريفك لي بالتعليق ، وننتظر منكم اضافة الجانب العلمي المبسط في هذا المضمار لتكتمل الفائدة ، وجزاكم الله خيرا وننتظر منكم المزيد دائما .

أخي العزيز سمير شربك 


> تحياتي لمشرفنا المتميز على الشرح المتميز



ولك مني كل التحية علي مجهودك الواضح ومشاركاتك المفيدة الثرية ، فجزاك الله خيرا .


----------

